# 12v sockets - what are they for?



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

My van, I guess like most others, has a couple of 12v sockets, one in the bathroom and one over the kitchen worktop.

I have two 100ah leisure batteries so bags of capacity but I can't find anything to run off them, other than my invertor. 

So what are they fitted for? Or am I missing something???


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

12 volt appliances when not on hook up


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes but what 12v appliances?? I haven't got anything that runs straight off 12v - do I have to duplicate my mains powered stuff?? Low voltage kettles and hairdryers etc. won't be any good so what are we left with???


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

well, for example, you could spend £400 on an avtex tv, that will run on 12volts. Or you could use a cheapo one from aldi at £129 and a £30 inverter!

or charge your mobile/mp3/torch etc

or a 12volt vacuum cleaner

or a 12 volt table lamp

or

em

.......


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

lights/television/radio/sat,digi reciever/computer/coolbox quite a few things really.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For me, I only have one 12v socket which i use for my 12v tv/dvd.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I use the sockets for:









Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A litle fan perhaps?
Electric tooth brush?
12v razor?
massager?
Mini Laptop 12v power supply?
Mobile phone 12v charger?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We charge our batteries from our 12v socket and plug in my 12v vacuum and the telly and DVD player.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Best idea I've seen so far is the fan and maybe the massager  

My TV is pre-installed and hard wired in, my razor, toothbrush, phone, laptop are all run off mains powered chargers and I would love to charge them all up directly from 12v sockets but I guess none of them could be :? 

Seems a shame when they are going begging for something to run off them, but it seems nothing can :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

spartacus said:


> Seems a shame when they are going begging for something to run off them, but it seems nothing can :?


All of the items mentioned can be bought with a 12v plug (the same as the one on the fan) The problem is, they are expensive so most use an invertor.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK spartacus.
I'll ave em.

Apart from my 12v TV and VCR amidships, I had to buy a cigarette lighter 3 way adaptor to feed the GPs, Phone and time lapse camera on the dash.

Ray.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Phone and time lapse camera on the dash.
> 
> Ray.


Ray, I'm intriqued, why the time lapse camera, is that a security feature?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Alan.
Someone on another post mentioned that Maplins had reduced the price of an in car journey recorder down to £39. Well being a sucker for bargains I just had to have one.!!!

It was promoted and in fact does the job very well of taking digital pics between 1 sec and 3 mins of either your journey in case of an accident or route. 
I personally leave it running when away from the van to record anyone coming close with mal intent.

Cute but I guess I could have lived without it. But Clodhopper might have had a record of the 'scroat' who nicked his Sat Nav.
Unless of course they also knicked the camera???

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

spartacus said:


> Best idea I've seen so far is the fan and maybe the massager
> 
> My TV is pre-installed and hard wired in, my razor, toothbrush, phone, laptop are all run off mains powered chargers and I would love to charge them all up directly from 12v sockets but I guess none of them could be :?
> 
> Seems a shame when they are going begging for something to run off them, but it seems nothing can :?


You can do all the above by using a small 150w fanless inverter, costs about £30 or less.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The fan is trickier here. Firstly, I'm not aware of a mains one that is as thin, powerful and efficient as the 12V Endless Breeze. Secondly, fans can be very fussy running off modified sine-wave inverters, as an electric motor is an inductive load.

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We will need 12 volt socket for John's CPAP machine


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a 12V charger for my sony camera, nokia phone and one for my portable dvd. 

I have a 12V AAA and AA battery charger.

I have a 12V wanderlamp (but I don't take it with me)

Recently I provided a 12V feed for a tent's electric coolbox


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

The CPAP (sleep apnea air pressure pump)machine easily runs on 12 volt but please make sure you get the adapter that comes with that machine's make. The first time we tried my friends machine, we borrowed someone else's machine lead and promptly blew the fuses in the Van. Something to do with polarity. Now we have the correct lead and it works well. We do not have to worry about getting mains electric now. Also I have had a largish Solar Panel fitted to the roof of the Van so the leisure battery is recharged ASAP. After a nights use of the CPAP the leisure battery has gone down about one third but even on a grey morning the solar panel recharges to full by lunchtime.
I use the 12 volt for phone/laptop/TV/booster ariel/lights/charging camera batteries/nintendo/Charging up the TomTom before use/my Satmap for geocaching and GPS etc. With solar panel it is in use most of the time, well worth the money.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Sainsbury's do a cracking little IPOD docking station that runs off 12v.
Good quality sound and includes a radio and alarm clock too.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Product Info.*

Hi DABurleigh.......like the look of your "endless breeze" 12v fan. Any product details available plus sourcing ? .......thanks in anticipation.....Crindle.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-436440.html#436440

I bought from eBay in the end for £56 each for a purchase of 3.

Dave


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

12v compressor for the tyres and air suspension (essential when I have let the air out to help level the van). Fiat cigarette lighter socket in both the van and in my wife's Punto seem to be a different diameter from the rest of the world's and standard adaptors don't fit securely (without using a toothpick!). Cable wouldn't be long enough from dashboard for back tyres and suspension valve.

Tele when not on hook-up, through inverter plugged into 12v socket.

Erm.....that's it.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

